# St. JOhn's Wort for mild depression?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody taking this? I think I am going to try it. Seems like many studies back it up for mild depression not major depression.

I find I have insomnia (no trouble falling asleep but wake up ultra early with my mind wide awake) I fall asleep 9:30 or 10:00 easily but then wake up at 4:30 wide awake. Even though I feel tired like I could sleep more my mind is too active and not relaxed at that time.

I heard that it too can help with sleep disorders as well.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I generally think that supplements are a poor choice to treat serious medical conditions. They are non-standardized, unregulated and yet have all of the side effects and precautions of prescribed medications.

First off, have you been diagnosed with depression? Has your insomnia been evaluated? If there is no concrete diagnosis, you may be trying to treat something you don't even have. For example, the symptoms you describe can be ascribed to thyroid problems just as easily as they could be related to clinical depression or situational depression. St. John's Wort can also make underlying psychological issues worse, so I would suggest a workup to make sure that there aren't any concerns about major diagnoses.

The second part is that you have no real idea to evaluate what you're buying/consuming. You can take a capsule that says 500 mg of St. John's Wort, but there often is no way to tell what the concentration of the active ingredient is or how it's derived. In this instance, the plant is St. John's Wort, but the substance in the plant that can decrease the symptoms of depression is currently thought to be hyperforin. You would want to consume a standard amount of hyperforin rather than a consistent number of milligrams of shrubbery. However it can be difficult to determine how much hyperforin is in a capsule because that will vary according to growth conditions, plant health, plant sourcing, how the plants were handled with regard to exposure to light and air after harvest....any number of variables can affect the actual dosage that you're taking from pill to pill, bottle to bottle or brand to brand.

That being said, St. John's Wort is well-reviewed. The more common active ingredient, hypericin is more studied than the ingredient that is looking to be more effective, but overall it has good outcomes for mild mood disturbances. St. John's Wort interacts with a number of prescription and over the counter medications, so it is wise to cross check what you may currently be taking. Some common examples are birth control pills and allergy medications. So the interactions can be with important meds that we may not always think about as "medicine" because we take them as needed or so routinely we forget. But yeah, I'm guessing that pregnancy is NOT a cure for insomnia or depression, so it's best to check out interactions with stuff you may already be taking! 

Overall, I know the idea of "natural" sounds so much better than prescription meds, but there are all of the same side effects and interactions with the "natural" alternatives. If you're sure that you're dealing with minor or situational depression, are aware of the standardization and dosing levels of the product you select, and have made sure that there are no drug interactions to be concerned about, then it's probably a good solution.


----------



## StatFrost (Feb 1, 2014)

it did not do much for me.

this on the other hand I can feel a difference: acetaminophen 

Could acetaminophen ease psychological pain? -- ScienceDaily

Can Tylenol Dissolve Feelings of Dread? | TIME.com


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow...some good info. No I have not gone to the dr. and probably will not as I find that most dr's want to throw you on SSRI's and not interested.

I have done many quizzes online and they all seem to show a mild depression. I am going to try it and see what happens. The only medication I am on is Synthroid. So nothing else should interact with it.

I do exercise, etc. but always feel this low level of depression and slight generalized anxiety. I function normally..go to work, do what needs to be done but just feel like something is off.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

OP, I tried it once when I was younger and honestly it was a waste of $30. Not powerful enough. I don't think I was actually depressed but had good reasons for feeling down.

I'd see a doctor if you can.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

ntamph said:


> OP, I tried it once when I was younger and honestly it was a waste of $30. Not powerful enough. I don't think I was actually depressed but had good reasons for feeling down.
> 
> I'd see a doctor if you can.


Why, so I can go on SSRI's and become numb? Most people I know that are on anti-dep. for years are not exactly the happiest people I know. It is different if you are suicidal or majorly depressed which I am not.

I prefer more natural ingredients..i.e. certain foods chamomile tea, herbs, exercise, etc.

I think the majority of people have a little depression now and then...can you imagine if we all went running to the doctor and were put on SSRI's????


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If your concern is about the "numbness" of SSRI's, what is it that you think St. John's Wort does?


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi OP, No experience with St. Johns Wort, but I support your choice not to on pills, I wouldn't either. 

I had bad anxiety for a while, and what I find is that taking Vitamin d relieves it almost completely. I take up to 6000 iu in winter and 1000-2000 in summer, since I also spend time in the sun. For sleeplessness, I take a quarter of a Source Naturals metatonin sublingual before bed. They are an excellent company; everything is standardized and they test their products rigorously.

I find that mild depression or anxiety can be overcome with nutrition, supplements and attitude adjustment/ positive thinking. 

What helps me is gratitude...thinking about the good things in my life and taking time to be greatful for what is going right/ counting blessings. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

SolidSnake said:


> Hi OP, No experience with St. Johns Wort, but I support your choice not to on pills, I wouldn't either.
> 
> I had bad anxiety for a while, and what I find is that taking Vitamin d relieves it almost completely. I take up to 6000 iu in winter and 1000-2000 in summer, since I also spend time in the sun. For sleeplessness, I take a quarter of a Source Naturals metatonin sublingual before bed. They are an excellent company; everything is standardized and they test their products rigorously.
> 
> ...


I tried melatonin prior but I found that after the third night of taking it that I started to get very lethargic during the day. I am going to try St. John as that can also help with sleep as well. If that does not work I will try melatonin again but perhaps at a lower dose.

I appreciate your other ideas...some great tips!


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

highwood said:


> I tried melatonin prior but I found that after the third night of taking it that I started to get very lethargic during the day. I am going to try St. John as that can also help with sleep as well. If that does not work I will try melatonin again but perhaps at a lower dose.
> 
> I appreciate your other ideas...some great tips!


I agree. See if it works for you. 

The low dose is key...more than a quarter of a pill makes me lethargic too.

This sounds weird, but I have heard wearing Orange (blue light canceling) sunglasses before bed helps with sleep too. Google it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting...I will check that out.

I think whatever I do I have to do it consistently give it at least a month to either let it work or not work.

It is frustrating because I hate waking up that early like who does that??

I do feel okay during the day but I feel I need more sleep than just 6 to 6-1/2 hours per night. If I could sleep from say 10 at night straight thru until 6:00 I would be a happy girl! I think what happens is I wake up and look at the clock and it is like great 4:30 again and then I kind of get stressed and frustrated that I once again woke up too early so now I can't relax enough to go back to sleep. It is like a vicious cycle. For a lot of people they would look at the time and think great another hour or so of sleep but not me...

I think I would almost rather have the opposite sleeping issue..in that I find it hard to get to sleep at bedtime but then after a couple of hours fall asleep and then sleep in later.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

My sons neurologist recommended GABA, it won't help you sleep, but it will relax you. 

5HTP, helps with mild depression. I don't blame you for being cautious of SSRI, they can really mess with you. Unless you are truly in a deep depression, I would stay away.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

mablenc said:


> My sons neurologist recommended GABA, it won't help you sleep, but it will relax you.
> 
> 5HTP, helps with mild depression. I don't blame you for being cautious of SSRI, they can really mess with you. Unless you are truly in a deep depression, I would stay away.


Thanks..I will check those out.

SSRI's to me are prescribed way too often by doctors who do not know the first thing about the horrible side effects that can often last for years after stopping. 

Now if someone is suicidal or has major debilitating depression where they can't get out of bed, than of course that is different.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I have tried St. John‘s Wort. I‘m not sure that it is good for depression. Personally I wouldn‘t suggest it for anything other than a sleep aid. It makes me very groggy and relaxed/lazy. I don‘t imagine being to function with work and kids and the like while on it.

On the other hand, I do take an SSRI now. I had chronic mild depression since my late teens. Like many people, I never did much about it because I was wary of medication. However a separation exaccerbated my depression and it is something I decided to take more seriously. I have been on an SSRI for a year now and it is the best choice I made for ME. I am not numb, I just feel as I should or what a typical person without depression feels like. Insomnia has also disappeared. I still feel things, laugh wholeheartedly at funny things, cry at sad things or even tears of joy and find annoying things annoying... In fact, if anything have more energy and drive to do the things that matter to me wheras before had little interest or desire. I don‘t have side effects and don‘t get why I made a big fuss about pills for years. YMMV


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I have tried St. John‘s Wort. I‘m not sure that it is good for depression. Personally I wouldn‘t suggest it for anything other than a sleep aid. It makes me very groggy and relaxed/lazy. I don‘t imagine being to function with work and kids and the like while on it.
> 
> On the other hand, I do take an SSRI now. I had chronic mild depression since my late teens. Like many people, I never did much about it because I was wary of medication. However a separation exaccerbated my depression and it is something I decided to take more seriously. I have been on an SSRI for a year now and it is the best choice I made for ME. I am not numb, I just feel as I should or what a typical person without depression feels like. Insomnia has also disappeared. I still feel things, laugh wholeheartedly at funny things, cry at sad things or even tears of joy and find annoying things annoying... In fact, if anything have more energy and drive to do the things that matter to me wheras before had little interest or desire. I don‘t have side effects and don‘t get why I made a big fuss about pills for years. YMMV


I am glad for you that you find something that worked. I am still not interested in SSRI's. I have heard more bad then good about them. I still think that they are way over prescribed and people do become dependant on them.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

highwood said:


> I am glad for you that you find something that worked. I am still not interested in SSRI's. I have heard more bad then good about them. I still think that they are way over prescribed and people do become dependant on them.


Thank you. I wasn't trying to convince you to take them. Just refuting the common stereotype about people on SSRIs walking around like numb zombies as it's not true for me. 

I generally take the natural route with most things myself so understand your desire to do the same.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I've used it. I have for about a year. I take three a day and to seems to work just fine. Keeps my mood leveled out when I skip it for a day or so I feel my anxiety come back and my attitude is not at positive. 

That's me though. I didn't want to mess around with anything stronger and this seems to work just fine 

Hope this helps


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Miss Taken, my H went on SSRI's Effexor in particular. He started back in 2007ish and weaned off of them in 2011...so 2-1/2 years later AFTER STOPPING and he still has ED and zero libido, basically it is called Post SSRI sexual dysfunction which can last for months, years or permanently to someone. Scary stuff! There is a reason they call them marriage killers.

His doctor prescribed viagra for him back in 2010 and it did not work becuase viagra only works if you have the desire to have sex but the SSRI killed his libido thus viagra cannot even work. His doctor had no clue about the sexual dysfunction that can occur. 

In your case sounds like it was the right decision in his it was not.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think from what I read that the mistake that the doctor made was not correlating his lack of sex drive and ED with the Effexor and when he first went back to the doctor and complained he just gave him viagra. It said in this pharmacy book that the moment those type of side effects occur weaning should begin..instead the doctor kept upping his dosage. Bad mistake!

My H is 52 and honestly I think he will suffer with sexual dysfunction for the rest of his life due to Effexor.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

highwood said:


> Miss Taken, my H went on SSRI's Effexor in particular. He started back in 2007ish and weaned off of them in 2011...so 2-1/2 years later AFTER STOPPING and he still has ED and zero libido, basically it is called Post SSRI sexual dysfunction which can last for months, years or permanently to someone. Scary stuff! There is a reason they call them marriage killers.
> 
> His doctor prescribed viagra for him back in 2010 and it did not work becuase viagra only works if you have the desire to have sex but the SSRI killed his libido thus viagra cannot even work. His doctor had no clue about the sexual dysfunction that can occur.
> 
> In your case sounds like it was the right decision in his it was not.


Yikes! Sorry to hear about your H's side effects. I have heard that there can be sexual side effects with SSRI's. I take low dose Zoloft (only 25mg) and it works for me. Although I have read about some people experience reduced/non-existent libido from it, it isn't the case for myself. Certainly everyone is different. For some reason I can take an SSRI with no ill effects but my body can't handle hormonal birth control of any kind. I get all of the effects (weight gain, acne, mood swings, loss of libido etc.) if I take them.

Depression in itself can cause a lack of libido. I've read that Wellbutrin, can actually increase libido in men. Don't mean to pry but has your H had his testosterone levels checked? If not, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sunlight and exercise go a long way, too.


----------

